# Wirsbo Aqua Pex Manifold



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey, throwing out a quick question for those of that may have used wirsbo manifolds. I have a new house that I'll be doing and I have a sitting tub and a shower w/body sprays that both require 3/4" supply. My question is I would like to use the wirsbo pro pex EP manifold, but I can only find it with 1/2" ports, doe's anyone know if they make a wirsbo EP manifold W/ 3/4" ports? Normally what I've done in the past was to pipe each bathroom group 3/4"and branch off as needed. Each group would Have its own BV at the manifold. This method is fine except that I have to take the time to make the manifold and on this job time and budget is very tight.


----------



## dbowen (Aug 13, 2009)

I've used many styles of manifolds and I never saw one with 3/4" ports, never even heard of one. Pretty sure they dont make them. I needed something like that before and I ended up making one my self. But like you said a lot of time envolved.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> Hey, throwing out a quick question for those of that may have used wirsbo manifolds. I have a new house that I'll be doing and I have a sitting tub and a shower w/body sprays that both require 3/4" supply. My question is I would like to use the wirsbo pro pex EP manifold, but I can only find it with 1/2" ports, doe's anyone know if they make a wirsbo EP manifold W/ 3/4" ports? Normally what I've done in the past was to pipe each bathroom group 3/4"and branch off as needed. Each group would Have its own BV at the manifold. This method is fine except that I have to take the time to make the manifold and on this job time and budget is very tight.


 Ill check tomorrow morning..I have 2 left of some kind of wirsbo manifold..


----------



## Plumbing Tampa (Sep 16, 2009)

Suggesting you a link I think this might help you. products.construction.com/Manufacturer/Uponor-Inc-Uponor-Wirsbo-NST3210/products/Plumbing-NST34500-P


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

I am not 100% certain but if you look for a 1" main manifold you may find the 3/4 ports I had to use these on a custom i did several years ago


----------

